# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الجزائر تحمل آمال العرب في المونديال وتتمسك بروح الثمانينيات :

## العالي عالي

*


بعد غياب دام 24 عاما ، يعود المنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم إلى الظهور في نهائيات كأس العالم حيث سيكون أحد فرسان القارة الأفريقية في أول مونديال للكبار يقام بالقارة السمراء.

وتحظى المشاركة الجزائرية في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا بطابع خاص عن المشاركات العربية في بطولات كأس العالم السابقة حيث يحمل ثعالب أو محاربو الصحراء بمفردهم في هذه البطولة آمال وطموحات كرة القدم العربية والملايين من عشاق الساحرة المستديرة بالوطن العربي.

وأصبح المنتخب الجزائري هو الممثل الوحيد للكرة العربية في النهائيات ولذلك تبدو المهمة الملقاة على عاتقه في غاية الصعوبة.

وعلى الرغم من السمعة الكروية الجيدة التي حققها المنتخب الجزائري في الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي بعد المستوى الذي ظهر عليه في نهائيات كأس العالم 1982 بأسبانيا وعودته للمشاركة بالنهائيات في البطولة التالية مباشرة عام 1986 تبدو الإحصائيات مخيبة لآمال كرة القدم الجزائرية في السنوات التالية وحتى تأهل الفريق لمونديال 2010 .

واقتصرت مشاركات ثعالب الصحراء السابقة في كأس العالم على هاتين البطولتين عامي 1982 و1986 كما اقتصرت إنجازاته على الفوز بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي استضافتها بلاده عام 1990 .

وبعد تألق الكرة الجزائرية وفرض نفسها على الساحة الأفريقية بقوة في الثمانينيات في ظل وجود جيل رائع يضم العديد من النجوم مثل رابح ماجر والأخضر بللومي وعصاد فشلت الكرة الجزائرية بعد ذلك على مدار ما يقرب من عقدين من الزمان في ترك بصمة حقيقية على الساحة.

ورغم عشق الجزائريين لكرة القدم وارتفاع نسبة الشبان بين سكان هذا البلد الذي يقترب تعداده من 40 مليون نسمة كانت الإخفاقات هي العامل المشترك بين جميع مشاركات الفريق في تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لكأس العالم وكذلك في بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية.

ولكن يبدو أن اللحظة المناسبة حانت بالفعل وأن الفرصة أصبحت سانحة أمام ثعالب الصحراء لتحقيق إنجاز حقيقي لكرة القدم العربية.

وما زالت ذكريات بطولة العالم 1982 بأسبانيا تطغى على أي حديث عن كرة القدم الجزائرية بعدما فجر الفريق في هذه البطولة مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بالفوز 2/1 على منتخب ألمانيا الغربية وهي المباراة التي منحت رابح وبللومي شهرة عالمية.

ولكن المنتخب الجزائري لم يستطع مواصلة النجاح في مجموعته بالدور الأول للبطولة حيث سقط في المباراة الثانية أمام نظيره النمساوي صفر/2 ولم يستفد من الفوز الذي حققه على منتخب شيلي 3/2 بسبب نتيجة المباراة الأخرى في المجموعة بين منتخبي ألمانيا الغربية والنمسا والتي صعدت بالفريقين سويا للدور الثاني فيما اعتبره كثيرون من بين أشهر المؤامرات في تاريخ بطولات كأس العالم وكرة القدم بشكل عام.

وبعدها بأربع سنوات عاد المنتخب الجزائري للظهور في نهائيات كأس العالم 1986 بالمكسيك ولكن القرعة لم تخدم الفريق حيث أوقعته في مجموعة واحدة مع نظيريه البرازيلي والأسباني ليخسر المباراتين صفر/1 وصفر/3 على الترتيب بينما تعادل 1/1 في مباراته مع أيرلندا الشمالية.

وبعدها حالف الفريق الحظ للمرة الوحيدة في تاريخه عندما استضافت بلاده نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية عام 1990 ليتوج الفريق بلقبها بعد الفوز على نظيره النيجيري 1/صفر في النهائي.

ولكن هذه البطولة كانت بمثابة نهاية عصر التألق للمنتخب الجزائري واعتزال جيل من لاعبيه البارزين الذي قادوا الفريق لترك بصمته على ساحة كرة القدم لسنوات طويلة تتجاوز عقدا من الزمان.

وعانت الكرة الجزائرية بشكل عام والمنتخب الجزائري بشكل خاص من تراجع المستوى على مدار العقدين الماضيين بل وفشل الفريق في الوصول لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية أكثر من مرة ومنها كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2006 بمصر و2008 بغانا.

ولكن الفريق عاد أخيرا للانتصارات وحقق إنجازين حقيقيين في الفترة الماضية بتأهله لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا وكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا بعدما تصدر مجموعته في التصفيات المزدوجة المؤهلة للبطولتين.

وقبل بداية التصفيات كانت نسبة محدودة من الترشيحات تصب في مصلحة المنتخب الجزائري في ظل المستوى المتردي للكرة الجزائرية على مدار السنوات الماضية.

ولكن الفريق نجح في عبور الدور الأول بالتصفيات من خلال الفوز على ليبيريا وجامبيا والسنغال والتعادل إيابا مع ليبيريا بينما خسر مباراتين أمام السنغال وجامبيا.

وأوقعته قرعة الدور النهائي بالتصفيات في مجموعة تضم منتخبات مصر ورواندا وزامبيا لتذهب معظم الترشيحات في البداية تجاه المنتخب المصري الفائز بلقب أفريقيا عامي 2006 و2008 وصاحب التاريخ الحافل بالإنجازات.

وعلى الرغم من البداية الهزيلة للمنتخب الجزائري في المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات بالتعادل السلبي مع مضيفه الرواندي جاءت مباراته التالية في التصفيات لتقلب الأوضاع في المجموعة الثالثة رأسا على عقب بعدما حقق فوزا ثمينا على ضيفه المصري 3/1 .

وكانت هذه المباراة سببا في إنعاش وإحياء الكرة الجزائرية بأكملها من العدم حيث استعاد الفريق ثقة كبيرة غابت عنه لسنوات طويلة وبدأ مرحلة البحث عن بطاقة التأهل من هذه المجموعة.

وبالفعل اقترب محاربو الصحراء كثيرا من التأهل خاصة بعد سقوط المنتخب المصري في فخ التعادل السلبي على ملعبه أمام زامبيا في بداية التصفيات.

ولكن صحوة أحفاد الفراعنة أعادتهم للمنافسة مع الجزائريين على بطاقة المجموعة حتى جاءت مباراة الفريقين بالقاهرة في ختام التصفيات لتشهد قمة الإثارة بهذه المجموعة حيث حقق المنتخب المصري الفوز 2/صفر الذي كان كفيلا بدفع الصراع بين الفريقين إلى مباراة فاصلة في السودان.

وانتهت المباراة الفاصلة بفوز المنتخب الجزائري 1/صفر ليحجز المنتخب الجزائري المقعد السادس للقارة الأفريقية في نهائيات كأس العالم التي تقام للمرة الأولى بالقارة السمراء.

وبمجرد إجراء قرعة الدور الأول لنهائيات كأس العالم في الرابع من كانون أول/ديسمبر ، ساورت الشكوك عشاق الكرة العربية بشأن قدرة محاربي الصحراء على تجاوز عقبة الدور الأول حيث وقع في المجموعة الثالثة مع منتخبات إنجلترا والولايات المتحدة وسلوفينيا.

وربما كانت النظرة سابقا إلى المنتخب الجزائري على أنه أحد أضعف المنتخبات المتأهلة للنهائيات وكان الوقوع معه في نفس المجموعة مطمعا للعديد من المنتخبات المتأهلة للنهائيات.

ولكن النجاح الكبير الذي حقق الفريق في كأس أفريقيا بأنجولا مطلع هذا العام كان بمثابة إنجاز مبكر لمنافسيه في المجموعة الثالثة بالمونديال.

وشق المنتخب الجزائري طريقه بنجاح إلى المربع الذهبي للبطولة حيث خسر الفريق مباراته الأولى في البطولة أمام مالاوي صفر/3 ولكنه تغلب على مالي 1/صفر وتعادل مع أنجولا سلبيا قبل أن يقدم في دور الثمانية عرضا يرقى بالفعل للمستوى العالمي تغلب من خلاله على نظيره الإيفواري 3/2 .

ولكن هذه المباراة الصعبة وضعت الفريق في مواجهة عصيبة مع نظيره المصري الذي كان أحرص ما يكون على الثأر لهزيمته في تصفيات المونديال فألحق بالمنتخب الجزائري هزيمة مدوية بأربعة أهداف نظيفة وبعدها اكتفى محاربو الصحراء بالمركز الرابع لسقوطهم أمام نيجيريا في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث.

ولكن الثقة التي نالها الفريق من البطولة الأفريقية وطموحات الفريق بقيادة مديره الفني الوطني رابح سعدان ستكون دافعا قويا للفريق من أجل تكرار العروض القوية التي قدمها في مونديال 1982 مع محاولة عبور الدور الأول.

ويعتمد سعدان على مجموعة من اللاعبين تجمع بين الشباب وأصحاب الخبرة كما تجمع بين لاعبي الدوري الجزائري والمحترفين في بعض الأندية بالخارج مثل رفيق صايفي /35 عاما/ نجم إيستر الفرنسي وكريم مطمور /24 عاما/ مهاجم بوروسيا مونشنجلادباخ وكريم زياني /28 عاما/ لاعب خط وسط فولفسبورج الألماني ومجيد بوقرة /27 عاما/ مدافع رينجرز الاسكتلندي.

ولكن أحداث مباراة الفريق مع نظيره المصري في كأس أفريقيا ستحرم سعدان من نذير بلحاج /27 عاما/ مدافع بورتسموث الإنجليزي ورفيق حليش /23 عاما/ نجم ناسيونال مادييرا البرتغالي لإيقاف الأول مباراتين والثاني مباراة واحدة كما ستحرمه من حارس المرمى فوزي شاوشي لإيقافه ثلاث مباريات.

المدير الفني :

عاد رابح سعدان /63 عاما/ إلى تدريب المنتخب الجزائري في عام 2008 بعد فوزه مع فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري بلقب دوري أبطال العرب عامي 2007 .

وسبق لسعدان أن قاد المنتخب الجزائري في الفترة من 1981 إلى 1982 ومن 1984 إلى 1986 ونجح معه في الوصول لنهائيات كأس العالم عامي 1982 و1986 كما تولى تدريب الفريق في عام 2004 ووصل معه إلى دور الثمانية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2004 بتونس وبعدها انتقل لتدريب منتخب اليمن ثم عاد للجزائر ليدرب وفاق سطيف ومنه مجددا إلى تدريب المنتخب الجزائري.

وإلى جانب ذلك تولى سعدان تدريب عدد من الفرق الأخرى كان أبرزها الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي الذي فاز معه بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا عام 1989 بالفوز على مولودية وهران الجزائري بركلات الترجيح في المباراة النهائية للبطولة.

وكان سعدان هو الحل الأمثل دائما أمام مسئولي كرة القدم في الجزائر لإعادة التوازن إلى الفريق بعد فشل مدربيه الأجانب خاصة مع كثرة تغيير المدربين الذين أشرفوا على الفريق فبلغ عددهم 34 مدربا منذ 1962 وحتى الآن.

ويحلم سعدان حاليا بقيادة المنتخب الجزائري إلى عبور الدور الأول في كأس العالم للمرة الأولى في التاريخ بعد أن قاده للنهائيات في 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ونادت بعض الآراء في الجزائر بضرورة تعيين مدير فني أجنبي للفريق ويعاونه سعدان بعد التأهل للمونديال ولكن نتائج سعدان في كأس أفريقيا وبلوغه المربع الذهبي كانت كفيلة باستمراره مديرا فنيا للفريق

*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*

الدولي الجزائري رفيق صايفي

مسيرته :ولد رفيق يوم 7 فيفري من عام 1975 بالجزائر ( العاصمة )
بدأ رفيق ممارسته للكرة في شوارع العاصمة الجزائرية
لعب في الأصناف الصغرى لنوادي إتحاد الكشنة ، إتحاد سوقر ،
مولودية برج الكيفان إلى أن لاحظه مدرب للحراس في المولودية الجزائرية
فلعب لنادي مولودية الجزائر MCA النادي الأشهر في الجزائر
في صنف الأشبال ....
و وقع أول عقد إحترافي سنة 1996 فتألق و أبدع مع فريق
المولودية ، فأصبح محبوب و مدلل الجماهير ( الشناوة ) 
حيث كانت له صفة تميزه عن باقي لاعبي الدوري الجزائري
و هي المهارة و الفنيات العالية التي كان يتمتع بها و لا زال

بعدها قرر رفيق صايفي الإحتراف و ترك عشقه ( مولودية الجزائر )
فوقع سنة 1999 عقدا مدته 4 سنوات مع نادي تروا الفرنسي
الذي كان يلعب في الدرجة الأولى الفرنسية إلى أن سقط في آخر موسم
لرفيق مع النادي و كانت أول مباراة لرفيق في الدوري الفرنسي ضد الـ psg
 حيث لعب رفيق 110 مباراة سجل خلالها 19 هدف .
من بينهم هدف خرافي اختير أفضل هدف في الموسم ضد psg
الذي له حكاية طويلة مع هذا النادي .. و لعب مع نادي موسم 2001 -2002
كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي لعب مع النادي ثلاث مباريات سجل هدف وحيد .

غادر رفيق نادي تروا في أوت 2004 بسبب خلافات مع مدربه في نادي تروا
( عدم إشراكه كأساسي مع الفريق رغم أنه كان يسجل عندما يدخل حيث شارك في
مبارتين كأساسي في الموسم الأخير له .... )
و إنتقل إلى نادي إيستر الفرنسي الذي كان يلعب في الدرجة الأولى بعقد مدته
موسم واحد فقط .. ( 2004 - 2005 ) لعب خلالها 33 مباراة سجل خلالها
6 أهداف مع الفريق ( شهد الموسم عدة إصابات لرفيق ...)


في 2005 إنتقل إلى نادي أجاكسيو الفرنسي أمضى مع الفريق موسم واحد
لعب خلاله 35 مباراة لم يسجل سوى هدفين . فكان الموسم الأسوأ لرفيق
في مسيرته الإحترافية .

في 2006 إنتقل رفيق إلى نادي لوريان الفرنسي الذي كان صاعد
جديد إلى الدرجة الأولى فاختيرت صفقة رفيق كأفضل صفقة في النادي
لعب رفيق أول موسم له مع فريق لوريان فلعب 37 مباراة سجب خلالها
7 أهداف . كان ضمن الأهداف هدف ضد الـ psg . 
اختير فيها رفيق أفضل لاعب في الدوري الفرنسي حسب جريدة
ليكيب الفرنسي تخطى خلالها لاعبين ذو مستوى عالي في مقدمتهم
مالودا اللاعب الحالي لنادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي و أبيدال لاعب
برشلونة الحالي و العديد ....

ثاني مواسمه مع لوريان 07-08 يعد الأفضل لرفيق خلال مسيرته
الإحترافية فلعب 37 مباراة مع الفريق سجل خلالها 14 هدف
ليتوج هدافا لفريق في ذلك الموسم و كان سجل ضد الـ psg 
في حديقة الأمراء بالذات ...
[IMG]http://www.fcl***.fr/administration/upload/photo/1155138248saifi_frappe_psg.jpg[/IMG]
الموسم الحالي 08 - 09 للأسف تأثر كثيرا رفيق بالإصابة
و لم يشارك مع الفريق سوى في 7 مباريات ، 3 كان فيها إحتياطيا
لكنه سجل هدفين و كان له هدف ضد الـ psg 
و هو الآن مصاب ( نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل )

مع المنتخب الجزائري لعب رفيق 45 مباراة دولية
سجل خلالها 16 هدف آخرها هدف ضد المنتخب السنغالي
ضمن التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب إفريقيا .
و كان صايفي قد شارك مع الخضر في ثلاث كؤوس إفريقية
( 2000 ، 2002 ، 2004 )
أول مباراة له مع المنتخب الجزائري كانت ضد المنتخب البلغاري
في مباراة ودية يوم 5 جوان 1998 ، أول أهدافه مع المنتخب كانت
ضد المنتخب الليبيري في 28 فيفري 1999 .
أول ثنائية مع المنتخب الجزائري كانت ضد المنتخب الغيني
في 03 جوان 2000 . و قد حمل شارة القائد مرتين
في 2005 ضد الغابون و 2007 ضد الرأس الأخضر أين سجل هدف .



متفرقات عن اللاعب :
* قال المدرب الحالي لنادي آرسنال الإنجليزي " أرسن فينغر "
بأن رفيق صايفي يعد أفضل لاعب جزائري في الدوري الفرنسي بعد
رشيد مخلوفي .
* حسب تصويت في موقع أنصار نادي باريس سان جرمان
يعد رفيق صايفي اللاعب الأول الذين يكرهونه .
* أول مباراة لرفيق في فرنسا كانت أمام باريس سان جرمان .
* يعد رفيق معشوق جماهير مولودية الجزائر لحد الآن
و رغم أنه لا يحمل ألوان النادي العاصمي .
* تحصل رفيق على بطاقة حمراء واحدة في مسيرته الإحترافية
و كانت في موسم 2004 - 2005 التي كان يلعب خلالها مع نادي
تروا الفرنسي .
* الموسم الذي سجل فيه رفيق أكثر الأهداف كان موسم
2007 - 2008 .
* تزوج رفيق صايفي في صيف 2007 و هذا ما منعه
من لعب مباراة المنتخب الجزائري ضد نظيره الأرجنتيني .
* يعد يزيد منصوري قائد المنتخب الجزائري و زميله
في نادي لوريان أقرب اللاعبين إليه .
* يتمتع رفيق صايفي بمهارات و فنيات عالية
و كان مراوغته العام الماضي لجميع مدافعي أولمبيك ليون 
لقطة مرحلة الذهاب للدوري الفرنسي حسب جريدة france football .



إنجازات اللاعب :
الدوري الجزائري 98 - 99 .
جائزة DZfoot 2007  .
جائزة DZfoot 2008 .
جائزة أفضل لاعب جزائري 2008 .
أفضل لاعب في الدوري الفرنسي 2007 .
أفضل لاعب في الدوري الجزائري 1998 - 1999.
**
*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*عنتر يحيى

مسيـرته
عنتر يحيى لاعب كرة قدم جزائري ولد في 21 مارس 1982 بمولوز ( فرنسا ),
وهو من عائلة جزائرية أصلها من مدينة سدراتة بولاية سوق أهراس شرق الجزائر عاش بها فترة قصيرة من طفولته قبل أن يعود إلى فرنسا .
يلعب عنتر يحيى حاليا لصالح نادي بوخوم الألماني , وهو يعدّ من أبرز لاعبي المنتخب الجزائري .
الأنديــــــة
في سن 14 انظم إلى المدرسة الداخلية لنادي سوشو الفرنسي .
بدأ عنتر يحيى مشواره الإحترافي بتوقيعه لعقد مع نادي باستيا الفرنسي بعد تجربة غير ناجحة في نادي إنتر ميلان الإيطالي دامت موسما واحدا .
بعد 4 مواسم ناجحة قضاها في دوري الدرجة الأولى الفرنسي مع نادي باستيا , غادر النادي وانتقل إلى نادي نيس الفرنسى في 01 جويلية 2005 , حيث شارك معه في العديد من المباريات في الموسم الأول ( 2005 - 2006 ) , لكن في الموسم الثاني ( 2006 - 2007 ) أصبح بديلا في أغلب المباريات بسبب قلة اعتماد المدرب الجديد للنادي " فريديريك أنتونيتّي " عليه, مما جعله يقرر مغادرة النادي .
مع قدوم موسم الإنتقالات الشتوية يناير 2007 تلقى عنتر يحيي عرضين من ناديي ليدز يونايتد الإنجليزي و بوخوم الألماني , فأجرى تدريبات في كل من الناديين, لكنه في نهاية الأمر قرر اللعب في الدوري الألماني فانتقل إلى نادي بوخوم على سبيل الإعارة من نادي نيس حتى نهاية الموسم ( 2006 - 2007 ) .
في 30 يناير 2007 شارك في أول مباراة له في الدوري الألماني مع ناديه الجديد ضد نادي بايرن ميونخ , وفي فترة قصيرة أصبح اللاعب مهما وله مكان أساسي في خط دفاع نادي بوخوم , مما جعل النادي يقرر الإحتفاظ به, فبعد انتهاء عقد الإعارة من نادي نيس انتقل عنتر يحيى رسميا إلى نادي بوخوم في 01 جويلية2007 بصفقة قيمتها 800.000 يورو € ولمدة 5 سنوات , ومازال يلعب حاليا فيه .المنتخب

شارك عنتر يحيى مرتين مع منتخب فرنسا تحت سن 18, لكنه قرر اللعب لصالح منتخب بلده الأصلي الأول , وكانت أول مشاركة له مع منتخب الجزائر الأول في 15يناير 2004 , و شارك في كأس أمم أفريقيا 2004 و العديد من المباريات الرسمية والودية منتخب الجزائر . شارك في 36 مباراة مع المنتخب سجل فيها 4 أهداف لحد الآن .الإنجازات

مع الأندية


نهائي كأس الرابطة الفرنسي, مع نادي نيس سنة 2001نهائي كأس فرنسا مع نادي باستيا سنة 2002
*

----------


## العالي عالي

كريم زياني 

*مسيرته :ولد كريم يوم 17 مارس من سنة 1982 بـسيفر ، يشغل منصب وسط ميدان
هجومي أو جناح أيمن و أحيانا أيسر ، بدأ مسيرته الكروية مع نادي راسينغ باريس
من سنة 1995 حتى 1998 . بعدها انتقل إلى مركز تكوين نادي تروا ، و وقع أول عقد
إحترافي مع نادي تروا سنة 2001 بعد إلحاح من المدرب آلان بيران ، و لعب
أولى مبارياته في الليغو في شهر ديسمبر 2001 مع نادي تروا و لعب كريم مع نادي تروا
69 مباراة سجل خلالها هدف وحيد علما أنه كان يلعب كجناح أيمن مع الفريق ، و بعد حديث طويل

عن إمكانية و إحتمالات كثيرة حول ذهاب كريم إلى الكالتشيو و بالضبط الإنتقال إلى نادي سيينا
الإيطالي ، أعير كريم إلى نادي لوريان يوم 11 أكتوبر 2004 و أصبح كريم قطعة أساسية من الفريق ،
فريق كريستوف غوركوف صعد في موسم 2005-2006 إلى حظيرة الكبار و اختير كريم كأفضل لاعب
في الدرجة الثانية الفرنسية . حيث لعب كريم مع لوريان في ذلك الموسم 63 مباراة سجل خلالها 8 أهداف .


هذا التتويج و الإستدعاءات المتتالية من طرف مدرب المنتخب الجزائري جعلت كريم محط إهتمام كل من
نادي نانت ، أولمبيك مارسيليا و سانت إيتيان , لكن في الأخير فاز فريق سوشو بصفقة كريم
و وقع العقد معه لمدة ثلاث سنوات في أوت 2006 ، و بذلك عاد كريم تحت متابعة مدربه السابق آلان بيران .
تألق كريم بصورة لافتة مع الفريق في أول موسم له حيث في 44 مباراة سجل كريم 9 أهداف و صنع
8 أهداف بتمريرات حاسمة ، و في يوم 12 ماي 2007 ، فاز كريم مع فريقه سوشو بكأس فرنسا
متخطين فريق أولمبيك مارسيليا بالضربات الترجيحية التي سجل خلالها كريم هدف و ساهم في التتويج
أيضا عندما عدلوا النتيجة بتمريرة سحرية في الدقيقة 116 إلى لوتالك الذي عدل النتيجة .



بعد هذا التتويج الكبير وقع كريم مع نادي أولمبيك مارسيليا في جوان 2007 لمدة 4 أعوام
مقابل 8 ملايين يورو . و وقع كريم أول أهداقه مع ناديه في مباراة ودية ضد آندرلخت لكن أول
هدف له مع الأوم في مباراة رسمية كان في 15 أوت 2007 ضد فالنسيان في الجولة 3 من الدوري الفرنسي
بعدها و بعد تألق لم يدم سوى 3 أشهر أصيب كريم أبعدته عن الملاعب و شهد الفريق المارسيلي
بزوغ نجم إسمه ماثيو فالبوينا الذي ترك كريم في مقاعد البدلاء ، دفعت كريم
إلى مشاجرة المدرب أين تم معاقبة كريم من طرف إدارة النادي لمدة 10 أيام ، و بعد موسم
أقل ما يقال عنه أنه أسود و سيئ بالنسبة لزياني بدأ كريم موسمه الجديد بقوة كبيرة مع النادي رغم
عودته المتأخرة بسبب الإصابة التي منعته من المشاركة مع مارسلييا في الجولات الأولى من الدوري
حيث أصبح كريم ركيزة أساسية في نادي مارسيليا ليس ذلك فقط بل أنه اختير لشهرين متتاليين
كأفضل لاعب في النادي المارسيلي ، هذا التألق جعل أندية كثيرة تبدي إهتمامها باللاعب أولها نادي إشبيلية
الذي إقترح مبادلة بين الناديين بانتقال كريم مقابل 12 مليون يورو و المهاجم شيفانتون ، و فرق أخرى
أيضا أبدت إهتمامها كليفربول و إنتر ميلان و أتليتيكو مدريد ....
لعب كريم مع مارسيليا لحد الآن 54 مباراة سجل خلالها 6 أهداف ....

كانت بداية كريم مع المنتخب الجزائري عندما كان يلعب اللاعب مع تروا
في 12 فيفري 2003 في مباراة المنتخب الجزائري ضد نظيره البلجيكي .
و توج كريم بالكرة الذهبية مرتين في سنتي 2007 و 2008 ،
لعب كريم مع المنتخب الجزائري 39 مباراة سجل خلالها 3 أهداف .




إنجازات اللاعب :
كأس فرنسا مع سوشو 2007
مختار في التشكيلة المثالية لكأس إفريقيا 2004
الكرة الذهبية الجزائرية 2007 ، 2008
أفضل لاعب في نادي مارسيليا
جائزة دي زد فوت 2004 ، 2005 و 2006
أفضل لاعب في الدرجة الثانية الفرنسية 2006
*

----------


## دليلة

مشكور يالعالي على الطرح والتوضيحات فيما يخض الفريق الوطني واللاعبين

في انتظار المزيد من تميزك

----------


## العالي عالي

ولا يهمك دليلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عنجد انك روعة يا عالي هذول احفاد رابح ماجر المتألق صايفي وزياني وعنتر يحي الوسيم وحارس عرين الخضرا فوزي شاوشي

----------


## العالي عالي

> عنجد انك روعة يا عالي هذول احفاد رابح ماجر المتألق صايفي وزياني وعنتر يحي الوسيم وحارس عرين الخضرا فوزي شاوشي




فعلاً احفاد رابح ماجر وقد المسؤولية

----------


## anoucha

والله عم نستنى شهر 6 على احر من الجمر

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء ا لله راح يكون شهر للذكري

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالتوفيق الهم يا رب

----------


## العالي عالي

اتمني ذلك جنتل

منور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ان شاء الله الجزائر تكون بطله من يوم يومها بطله وقدها وقدود

----------


## العالي عالي

اتمني ذلك تحية

----------

